Ask HN: Why sms support solutions are not popular? - adorearun
======
smt88
I love SMS as an interface (when I'm not talking to "AI"), but it can be risky
for companies because 1) SMS/MMS messages are not free, and 2) sending them to
consumers is heavily regulated in some places.

Also, it's my understanding that a lot of countries are mostly using messaging
services (like Whatsapp) instead of SMS to talk to each other. In those
places, SMS support wouldn't be as easy to get people to use.

